# First 1911.......HELP



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

Im thinking of buying a Kimber Custom Target II. I found a local gun shop that had a few just come in today and the price is $799 ........good deal. Problem is I really wanted a stainless kimber or Springfield but they are very hard to come across. Their is a gun show comming to my area that i was planning on going to in hopes of finding a stainless but I'm afraid if i dont find one at the show the KimberTargets for $799 will surely be gone. WHAT SHOULD I DO?

http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/custom/custom_target_II/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A bird in the hand is better than two in the bushes. The stainless can come some day, maybe, if the money is there, if, if, if.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Do as you please, but all Custom II's are made to the same base dimensions no matter if they are stainless steel or carbon steel.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Kimber Pro CDP II*

I am lucky enough to own a Kimber Pro CDP II with Crimson trace Laser Grips -

That price you've found seems to me to be a very good price - I certainly had to pay more for mine -

I think you should ask yourself why you want a stainless model and if you decide that a stainless model is what you want, then go find one.

I've bought guns before that were "almost" what I wanted and then ended up being unhappy with them because they were" not quite what I wanted".

I believe you should buy what you want - just make sure you know what you want.

:smt1099


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Buy both!!!!


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

I think you should buy what you truly want if you have the money to spend because if you dont then you will regret buy something that you only wanted half ass


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> I've bought guns before that were "almost" what I wanted and then ended up being unhappy with them because they were" not quite what I wanted".
> 
> I believe you should buy what you want - just make sure you know what you want.
> 
> :smt1099


I agree 100%.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

BUSTinCAPs said:


> Im thinking of buying a Kimber Custom Target II. I found a local gun shop that had a few just come in today and the price is $799 ........good deal. Problem is I really wanted a stainless kimber or Springfield but they are very hard to come across. Their is a gun show comming to my area that i was planning on going to in hopes of finding a stainless but I'm afraid if i dont find one at the show the KimberTargets for $799 will surely be gone. WHAT SHOULD I DO?
> 
> http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/custom/custom_target_II/


springer 1911's are much easier to find now. check out other local guns shops, you'll be able to find some. 2 of my local shops have had springer 1911's in stock for at least 8 months now.

if you get a kimber, you greatly increase your chances of getting a jammomatic. (simply google kimber reviews).

one of my local shops will not sell kimbers, because when they did in the past, they had too many angry customers coming back with malfunctioning kimbers.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry double post


----------

